# Kreis drehen lassen



## XplorE (31. August 2004)

Ich würde gerne für einen wissen wie man diesen Kreis (Anhang) zum drehen bringt so das er sich um das x dreht.. Wenn das mit der Verzerten version nicht gehen sollte dann vllt. mit einer normalen version des kreisen. Könnt ihr mit bitte helfen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. August 2004)

Handarbeit, ziemlich viel Handarbeit:

1.) Kreis erneut erstellen nicht verzerrt, nicht geneigt

2.) Zu ImageReady wechseln

3.) Ausreichend Ebenen erzeugen, z.B. 18 Stück für 20° Drehung
(jede Ebene mit dem Kreis gefüllt)

4.) Animationpalette und dort jewweils im nächsten Frame ( immer nur eine Ebene eingeblendet, also Frame 1/ Ebene 1, Frame 2 /Ebene , us.w. ) und dann per Eingabe die Kreise drehen lassen.

5.) Entweder per Aktion oder manuell den Kreis dann in jeder Ebene/frame neigen/verzerren um gewünschte GRadzahl.

Im Beisppiel, habe ich mal nicht alle Ebenen erstellt, sondern nur 5 und habe um 20° gedreht und Neigung 30°/20°, es ist aufgrund der wenigen Eintzelbilder natürlich nicht flüssig der Ablauf!


----------



## kuhlmaehn (31. August 2004)

Das drehen kannst du auch leichter machen, indem du unten rechts, wo die Ebenen angezeigt werden auf "Aktionen" gehst.
Dort gibt es schon eine Aktion die drehen heist. Wenn du willst, dass es rechtsrum dreht, musst du bei der Unteraktion transformieren aus 30°,  - 30°  machen.
Ich hab eben mal eine Weile rumprobiert, das Verzerren in die Aktion miteinzubeziehen aber es hat nicht wirklich geklappt.
Irgendwie ist aber auch das möglich denke ich.

Vielleicht kriegt das ja einer von euch raus !

kuhlmaehn


----------

